# Favorite New Age Artists



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Brian Crain


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Not sure if it's real New Age but I love the music from Ludovico Einaudi.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Kitaro
Angels of Venice
Oliver Shanti
Byron Metcalf
Jia Peng Fang
Joe Hisaishi
Kiyoshi Yoshida
Steve Roach
Vas


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

Now let's argue over whether Brian Crain and Ludovico Einaudi make classical music


----------



## Wilhelm Theophilus (Aug 8, 2020)

oh I've just noticed this is in the non-classical section


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't have a single favorite artist, but for many years I've avidly listened to the "Hearts of Space" radio programs, both past & present, to fulfil my ambient, electronic, contemplative, & new age needs. & I'd strongly recommend their weekly programs & catalogue,









Hearts of Space


Music from the Hearts of Space, Slow Music for Fast Times, spacemusic, space music, slowmusic, slow music, ambient, ambient music, electronic music, electronica, chill, chill music, contemplative, contemplative music




v4.hos.com


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I used to be rather enamored with *Mannheim Steamroller*. Classical-tinged New Age pop.


----------

